# Race licence



## jack smith (20 Dec 2014)

Whats the cheapest way to get a bc race licence? Im abit overwhelmed by all the different options, im getting into racing for nextyear and need a full bc licence for one of the big events, i know of tli licences but id prefer a bc one


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2014)

You don't need to buy a full licence unless you really have to; a day licence is fine.


----------



## TissoT (21 Dec 2014)

You need to prove you have insurance to race .Silver or gold with BC membership (insurance)
Gold has a provisional race licence . you still need to purchase a full/yearly licence or pay on the day £10
but you still need to prove you have insurance when you pay on the day .


----------



## jack smith (21 Dec 2014)

It's a uci event and needs a full one unfortunately I did ask if I could use a day licence and they said no, it came to £75 for the membership and licence is that right? Or is there a cheaper way as I see there is a discount code box


----------



## TissoT (21 Dec 2014)

Your first year is Discounted (new member) with BC gold think is £46/49
Think your full/yearly licence is £35
mine just comes out of an account yearly
On the registration form you probably be ask if you have/had any Race experience(riding in a bunch) this will give riders priority... thought with a UCi qualifying event it will be run as a Posh sportive


----------



## oldroadman (26 Dec 2014)

For a UCI event you must have a BC licence. TLI licence is not recognised except by TLI domestically, and no-one else. So essentially it's no use. The most cost effective way to get a licence is BC silver membership plus a race licence. Simply go on the BC website, all the info is there. If you are entering a base level race in UK it is possible to use a day licence, but you mention a "big event" for which day licences are not accepted. Afraid you just have to pay your money and get the necessary, along with over 100,000 other members (I think over 35,000 have race licences), but consider the insurance and legal support which I hope you may never need but if you do you'll be pleased you joined!


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Feb 2015)

tissot said:


> On the registration form you probably be ask if you have/had any Race experience(riding in a bunch) this will give riders priority... thought with a UCi qualifying event it will be run as a Posh sportive



Which he hasn't and would do well to start. Enough of the 7mile xc rides.


----------



## Citius (8 Feb 2015)

jack smith said:


> Whats the cheapest way to get a bc race licence? Im abit overwhelmed by all the different options, im getting into racing for nextyear and need a full bc licence for one of the big events, i know of tli licences but id prefer a bc one



Cheapest way to a full licence is silver membership. What is the big event, by the way?


----------



## jack smith (8 Feb 2015)

Tour of cambridge just going to go with tli, i dont want to be stuck at the back so just want to start at the front tbh not going to actually race


----------



## bianchi1 (8 Feb 2015)

jack smith said:


> Tour of cambridge just going to go with tli, i dont want to be stuck at the back so just want to start at the front tbh not going to actually race



From what I can gather riders setting off are "gridded according to licence category", which seems to imply 1'st cats will go of first 2'nd cats 2nd etc. 

I'm not sure you want to be mixed up with loads of 1st cats unless you are really comfortable in very fast bunch riding, and beside you can't just buy a licence that would get you in amongst them, you have to race, win points and progress upwards. 

Check that the Tli licence would even be recognised for that event. I know I'm going to join then this year as my club look like they are going to start running their TTs using Tli, but even then I've got to get a LVRC licence to do other races. As the sport grows it gets more complicated!


----------



## Citius (8 Feb 2015)

jack smith said:


> Tour of cambridge just going to go with tli, i dont want to be stuck at the back so just want to start at the front tbh not going to actually race



I'm not sure what that event is. There doesn't seem to be anything on the BC calendar with that name, or anything like it. But if you are saying it is a UCI event, then a TLI licence will be about as much use as a serviette....


----------



## bianchi1 (8 Feb 2015)

Citius said:


> I'm not sure what that event is. There doesn't seem to be anything on the BC calendar with that name, or anything like it. But if you are saying it is a UCI event, then a TLI licence will be about as much use as a serviette....




http://www.tourofcambridgeshire.com/index.php


----------



## Citius (8 Feb 2015)

bianchi1 said:


> http://www.tourofcambridgeshire.com/index.php



Thanks for the link. Nothing about it on BC calendar at all, which is odd, especially as the organisers are requesting BC licences for the racers.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2015)

> Do I need a race licence?
> 
> A race licence is only required for the Gran Fondo event and then only if you wish to start in the front section were riders are gridded according to licence category, if you are OK being behind this section then a race licence is not required. You do not require a race licence for the TT.
> 
> If you do qualify for the final then a race BC or your own country’s governing body’s race licence will be required.



BC Race Membership if you want to be a 'racer'


----------



## jack smith (8 Feb 2015)

A tli licence is fine ive checked with the organisers already. Im comftorable riding in a bunch and riding fast in a group on decents ect what usually irritates me is when im stuck at the back of an event from the start with inexpeienced people and i cant get past and it puts the fun factor right down for me when im stuck behind others and cant ride at my own pace, i also tend to get irritated when im around people swerving allover the place with no awereness. Hence wanting to start with experienced riders.


----------



## screenman (8 Feb 2015)

Have you done a lot of fast group riding in previous races?


----------



## jack smith (8 Feb 2015)

I have yes but for this im not planning on racing at all im just starting at the rear of the front group so ill have plenty of space anyway ive checked with the organiser already


----------



## screenman (8 Feb 2015)

Jack have you had good results in previous races? Personally, if I was an organiser of that event I would want to see you have earned your start line position.


----------



## Moderators (8 Feb 2015)

Personal attacks on other members are not acceptable. The rules and guidelines are at the bottom of each page if you need to refresh your memory.


----------



## Citius (8 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> Jack have you had good results in previous races? Personally, if I was an organiser of that event I would want to see you have earned your start line position.



Looking at the event rules (unless I've missed something), my guess is that there will be a lot of people taking out 4th cat licences just to get near the front at the start. Unless they make the selection on BC ranking points (which would be sensible, but not practical with the likely number of entries), I can see this turning into a real clusterf*** !!


----------



## jack smith (8 Feb 2015)

Id hope they would start it in points order too as i also dont want to be getting in a faster riders way i think there are too many riders anyway ive oayed quite a sum for what was suppised to be a prestigious event and now they are adding even more riders!


----------



## screenman (8 Feb 2015)

Thing is you will get different levels of no points riders, many of whom have never done a fast group ride.


----------

